# Magnepan with a Reciever? Basphemy?



## tsteves (Dec 18, 2009)

My living room home theater has all Magnepan speakers. 
Fronts: MG3.3/R's (rebuilt)
Center: MGCC3
Rear: MG10's
Receiver: Denon AVR-888
PS3
Roku
Zenith HDV420

Bedroom: 
Panasonic Plasma 42" 9UK
Yamaha RX-V861
DCM Timeframes
HTPC with HDHomerun
Blu Ray and HDDVD Drive

Bedroom2: 
Sony Trinitron with ATSC box and Dynaco tube amps with Dahlquist DQ-28 and Thorens TD-160 TT

Computer: Presonus Firestudio to Denon AVR-3805 to Reference 3A Dulcets.


----------

